# HDR'ed boat



## agp (May 28, 2014)

C&C welcome




Boat by hunteryves, on Flickr


----------



## PropilotBW (May 28, 2014)

I can't comment much on the HDR process, because I myself, am not an expert in that.  The scene probably had enough light and doesn't benefit much from HDR processing.  
  I do notice a lot of dock, though, taking away from the focus on the boat.


----------



## agp (May 28, 2014)

Would you happen to know why the image is so noisy? I shot in raw at iso 200... not sure what why all the noise.


----------



## PropilotBW (May 28, 2014)

agp said:


> Would you happen to know why the image is so noisy? I shot in raw at iso 200... not sure what why all the noise.



Are you talking about the green paint in the boat?  It could be he reflections from the rippling water.  I don't see a lot of noise elsewhere in the photo.   
Was this multiple images merged to one?  Or was HDR simulated by post processing?


----------



## Light Guru (May 28, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> agp said:
> 
> 
> > Would you happen to know why the image is so noisy? I shot in raw at iso 200... not sure what why all the noise.
> ...



It's not reflections it's not only in the green it's in the blue boat in the read and in the sky. It's from over processing.


----------



## agp (May 28, 2014)

The noise is especially noticeable on the green on the boat. I shot +1/0/-1 exposure in raw, imported in Photomatix, then immediately the boat looks noisy.


----------



## The Barbarian (May 30, 2014)

I generally denoise my images before I combine them.   But the spotty stuff on the hull doesn't look exactly like noise.   I thought perhaps water reflections.   Any way, it doesn't take much away from the image.

You might try doing it again with something like Neat Image (you can get a trial version) and see if it helps.


----------



## CAP (Jun 14, 2014)

Your Image is gone :taped sh::taped sh::taped sh::taped sh::taped sh::taped sh:


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 15, 2014)

What image????


----------



## agp (Jun 15, 2014)

The more I looked at it the less I liked it. There was too much noise, so I took it down.


----------

